# L439 update



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

My 211 just received the L439 software update.

A new feature that it now has is when you hit "info" the 2nd time, in the top left of the info screen there is a satellite and it shows you what sat you are currently watching.(110,129,etc.)

I didnt notice any other new things, but someone else can chime in.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Since receiving the L439 update, now every time I get a phone call, the video & audio freezes & I have to go through a total re-boot. This is a really wierd one!!! Has anyone else had or heard of this happening? Definately unacceptable!!!

Ken


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Unplug the phone line?


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> Unplug the phone line?


That would be a fix alright, but then again I would lose "on screen caller ID." Although that never has really worked right either....

Ken


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Caller Id is off on all 4 of my receivers.

I have a little box from AT&T that announces the number of a caller, if its programmed in it says who the caller is.


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

dennispap said:


> My 211 just received the L439 software update.
> 
> A new feature that it now has is when you hit "info" the 2nd time, in the top left of the info screen there is a satellite and it shows you what sat you are currently watching.(110,129,etc.)
> 
> I didnt notice any other new things, but someone else can chime in.


I checked last night and I have L439. I didnt notice anything else new other than what you said.


----------

